
Ask HN: Is Hacker News showing me ads? - yogodojo
I&#x27;ve something like this article pop up time and again: &quot;Flexport is hiring engineers around the world&quot;. It seems that the ability to comment and upvote is also disabled on such a post.<p>Which begs the question: is this an advertisement?
======
gus_massa
Yes, but it is only available to YC companies.

From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Another kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
> the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
> comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should
> be on the front page at a time._

------
viraptor
In a way... Yes.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

It's also described plainly in the FAQ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

No conspiracy here.

------
magnusmagnusson
There's a lot of links here that works as advertising. Likely majority of.

